# Hunter S Thompson



## zeeby (Dec 17, 2006)

Who out there loves fear and loathing in Las Vegas as much as i do. Would u consider it a classic?


----------



## thechair (Dec 18, 2006)

Of course. Thompson is brilliant.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 18, 2006)

shyeah, i think so.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely. The man invented a genre.


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 22, 2006)

yes, absolutely. it's a brilliant book that doesn't get the credit it deserves. better than sex by thompson is equally as wonderful. i recommend it to all..


----------



## ruksak (Dec 24, 2006)

an absolute classic - it will stand time as well although I suspect it will become a sollid, dependable artefact of a certain time.  Possibly the most shockingly funny book I've ever read.


----------



## zeeby (Dec 30, 2006)

I just saw Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas the movie. Ehhhh. Can anyone give me a list of sorts of Thompson books? Also if anyone saw, Starz is showing a movie all month about Hunter.


----------



## earthman buck (Dec 30, 2006)

Look him up on wikipedia, it should list all his books.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 31, 2006)

And if you liked Mr Gonzo, I suggest you also look up Thomas Wolfe. Start with The Electric Cool Aid Acid Test.


----------



## btlcrwlr07 (Feb 2, 2007)

I just finished reading The Rum Diary. Quick read, really enjoyed the young HST work. It was pretty cool to see a snapshot of Thompson on the road to some of his later work.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Feb 2, 2007)

fear and loathing on the election trail is also a good one.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 11, 2007)

*Fear and Loathing*

Can't imagine there is any debate about Fear and Loathing being a classic.  Without a doubt!

If you liked that book, try "The Curse of Lono", about Thompson's trips to Hawaii.


----------



## WritingForum (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, aboslutely!


----------



## burnitdown (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't forget to read other "drug" literature from William S. Burroughs and Aleister Crowley...


----------



## jlcjrbal (Mar 16, 2007)

I remember reading Fear and Loathing in LV when I was in high school ( parents were not paying me any attention) I do not remeber where I found the book mabey a yard sale but I read the first page and I had never laughed at a book before ( I think I must have been a freshman) . Since then I have been a Gonzo freak  and still too this day I pick up my copy of F&L and sometimes just read the first few pages again and still laugh as much as I did almost 25 years ago >> J


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 30, 2007)

zeeby said:
			
		

> I just saw Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas the movie. Ehhhh. Can anyone give me a list of sorts of Thompson books? Also if anyone saw, Starz is showing a movie all month about Hunter.


 

Is the movie you speak of "Breakfast with Hunter"... twas a documentary made around the time they where filming the Fear and Loathing movie..

The only other 2 Thompson films as such are the vegas one and a very silly one called "Where the Buffalo Roam" starring Bill Murray as the good doctor... which was loosely based on "The Banshee screams for Buffalo meat.." which was a piece written by Thompson in memory of his Attorney Oscar Zeta Acosta...

Like someone said earlier, Wikipedia lists all of his work, including books, letters, articles for Rolling stone and other various publications...


I love Hunter S. Thompson!!!


----------



## zeeby (Mar 30, 2007)

Nope actually it is a documentry called something like, buy the ticket, take the ride. Depp and busey and lots of strange oddities were in it. It wasn't bad, but right now im engulfing kingdom of fear which is amazing.


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool, haven't heard of that one... shall have to look it up... 

Want to get me a copy of Kingdom of Fear also, so many people recommend it..


----------

